# Hopeful



## Mark. (Jan 29, 2018)

Trying to up load some Black Cherry Burl. Frog Eye is a bit off the grid

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mark. (Jan 29, 2018)

Can anyone give me some advice on how to section up these Cherry Burl's


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 29, 2018)

Make sure they are cut to fit in a FRB and send to me for "procesing"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2018)

I would think on one' that size your best bet is cut just the trunk just above and below it, seal those cuts and call it good! Tony


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 29, 2018)

I been close to Frog Eye a time or two! Been through Auburn a few times, in route to see the in-laws up in northern MS. 

I'm with Tony, saw the trunk off above and below the Burl, seal it up with AnchorSeal, general consensus is stick with the original, not #2, and let the burls dry good before cutting them up.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2018)

I disagree- if they are of any size at all -it will take for ever. a basketball sized burl will not be dry in 5 yrs. you need to decide end use possibilities then we can talk how to process....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 29, 2018)

Mike there is our resident Burl Expert Mark! If anyone can tell you how to process them he's the man.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Mark. (Jan 30, 2018)

Hope everyone is doing good today. I tried posting a few shots of a small Cherry Burl yesterday and wanting some input on the best way to section them to get to the best look possible. Thank You All for bearing with this old country boy while getting started with WoodBarter


----------



## Tony (Jan 30, 2018)

Mark, we all started the same way. After a while, you'll figure it all out and know who the "go to" guys are for different things. Please ask all the questions you need to and reach out if you need help! Tony


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 30, 2018)

We're all old, some of us is just older than others! 

Except for Mike up there, he's older than, well most of us!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mark. (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks for the input on the green Cherry Burls. I have been using a greenwood stablizeing product, now if I can spell it close enough that Y'all can tell what I have been using, and maybe someone can tell if I have been wasting money. "Pentacryl" . It has made my turning of Red Oak, & Black Walnut much easier, and it has made a major difference on them, as far as cracking. Your input is Welcome or I wouldn't be asking, the last thing I don't want to do is waste Your Time. Gotta get moving, Latter my Friends


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 31, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> We're all old, some of us is just older than others!
> 
> Except for Mike up there, he's older than, well most of us!




GRRR

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 31, 2018)

I cut a lot of cherry burls up here and like to split them and seal and put away somewhere for awhile. Then I will break it down again and reseal with everything being cut way oversize. It will twist and warp bad but by doing this its got me a lot more wood then just cutting to what I wanted to make.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 31, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> I cut a lot of cherry burls up here and like to split them and seal and put away somewhere for awhile. Then I will break it down again and reseal with everything being cut way oversize. It will twist and warp bad but by doing this its got me a lot more wood then just cutting to what I wanted to make.



Cody would know- he sees a lot more cherry burl than I do

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mark. (Jan 31, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> I been close to Frog Eye a time or two! Been through Auburn a few times, in route to see the in-laws up in northern MS.
> 
> I'm with Tony, saw the trunk off above and below the Burl, seal it up with AnchorSeal, general consensus is stick with the original, not #2, and let the burls dry good before cutting them up.


Thanks for the input. But what has me completely dumbfounded is the Fact Anyone not from here has even heard of Frog Eye. Puts a smile on my face

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 31, 2018)

Well now, I didn't exactly say I had heard of it, but I been close to it a time or two! Spent 12 years traveling back and forth between Lake City, FL and Turtle Lake, ND seasonally, and it only took a year or two of Atlanta/Chattanooga/Nashville/I-75 under construction from one end of Georgia to the other, to look for a different route. And, I asked my navigator/wife to find a different one, and she said we could cut across Georgia/Alabama to North Central Mississippi to where her Sisters lived, so we did. And, it was a much more pleasant drive (with exception of Birmingham, and there are ways around it) so I ran some variation of that route for 10 years. 

We had a gal that worked for us in ND, that went to school at Auburn for a year or two; told her I'd stop and see her on our way home, and since it isn't much out of the way, we did. Aside from her parents, we were the only visitors she had from ND while down there. Had a trip or two I didn't stop at the in-laws/left here early, made Birmingham at an off hour when there was no traffic, and ran up/down that way because it's about 40 miles shorter than going through Montgomery/Dothan then across to here. 

And, with the in-laws up there, we've made several trips back and forth for the holidays, and the mother-in-law knows every road up there and back, but one. My retarded GPS did find one she had no idea where we were, and I finally gave up on it and started traveling by the compass, taking roads that went east and south only, until I found one that took me back to a known highway somewhere between Tuscaloosa and Montgomery. We like sight seeing!! 

So yeah, I've been in the neighborhood a few times.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mark. (Feb 1, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Well now, I didn't exactly say I had heard of it, but I been close to it a time or two! Spent 12 years traveling back and forth between Lake City, FL and Turtle Lake, ND seasonally, and it only took a year or two of Atlanta/Chattanooga/Nashville/I-75 under construction from one end of Georgia to the other, to look for a different route. And, I asked my navigator/wife to find a different one, and she said we could cut across Georgia/Alabama to North Central Mississippi to where her Sisters lived, so we did. And, it was a much more pleasant drive (with exception of Birmingham, and there are ways around it) so I ran some variation of that route for 10 years.
> 
> We had a gal that worked for us in ND, that went to school at Auburn for a year or two; told her I'd stop and see her on our way home, and since it isn't much out of the way, we did. Aside from her parents, we were the only visitors she had from ND while down there. Had a trip or two I didn't stop at the in-laws/left here early, made Birmingham at an off hour when there was no traffic, and ran up/down that way because it's about 40 miles shorter than going through Montgomery/Dothan then across to here.
> 
> ...


Well now, let me extent You a personal invitation to the Big City, population 29. No traffic light, and only two stop signs. Seriously when ever You are passing through let me know and I will play the part of Your GPS. I have drifted off my question's about the Love of my Life, Wood. But if You were to stop in I guarantee You I would have plenty of questions. This point forward I will try to stay on track


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2018)

Mark. said:


> Well now, let me extent You a personal invitation to the Big City, population 29. No traffic light, and only two stop signs. Seriously when ever You are passing through let me know and I will play the part of Your GPS. I have drifted off my question's about the Love of my Life, Wood. But if You were to stop in I guarantee You I would have plenty of questions. This point forward I will try to stay on track



Stay on track???? We never do that here!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------

